# Abandoned Trailers/Mobile Homes, Wilkes Barre PA



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 11, 2011)

If anybody's coming through Wilkes Barre, I'm off of exit 170A on I-81 in Pennsylvania. There's a casino near by and I live in a trailer park. They're moving new FEMA trailers in, but there's about 5 abandoned trailers here. Other points of interest include a local highway (IE it have traffic lights), a gas station and a hospital, along with several hectares of woods. If anybody's coming though here, north or south bound, at any time of the year for the next 2 years, let me know. I'm also working on a cabin in the woods, which I need materials for but I can get myself.

Also, there's an abandoned kitchen supply store or something like it downtown.
All of these places are already cracked.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 11, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Other points of interest include a local highway (IE it have traffic lights), a gas station and a hospital, along with several hectares of woods.


HOLY SHIT .........this place sounds like PARADISE!.....i mean, i LOVE woods....but the fact that there's a gas station AND woods! .....daaannng


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 11, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> HOLY SHIT .........this place sounds like PARADISE!.....i mean, i LOVE woods....but the fact that there's a gas station AND woods! .....daaannng


----------



## SeeYouInIceland (Feb 22, 2012)

i should be passing through some time in march, and could maybe help you with that cabin


----------



## Eadoin (Feb 22, 2012)

ill prob be in that area come spring. i would love to check it out.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 22, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> HOLY SHIT .........this place sounds like PARADISE!.....i mean, i LOVE woods....but the fact that there's a gas station AND woods! .....daaannng


Hahahaha!


----------

